# Epic axe commercial



## dalewood (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow. I had to call my son up so he could see how to clean his dirty balls. I think they may have just one upped Old Spice.


----------



## dalewood (Sep 18, 2010)

XCountryGuy said:


> Wow. I had to call my son up so he could see how to clean his dirty balls.


:lmao::thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2010)

Most hilarious. I saw that ad on TV a week ago and thought it was hilarious. Glad it got picked up here on TPF...we need some ball-washing videos here.


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 19, 2010)

can breath at the last part! hahahaha I am having a cup of tea and it came out on my nose hahaha.... Nice post!


----------



## usayit (Sep 19, 2010)

hahahaha... that was funny...


----------



## dcmoody23 (Sep 19, 2010)

"throw those fuzzy suckers down here."
Haha that was my favorite part.

I can't believe they let them air that on natl. TV...  they're really loosening up these days, ah?


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, I lolled.

"Why don't we start with these small balls?" Blond guy looks away, sheepishly.


----------



## Destin (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha that is the most epic commercial ever!! "We can even clean your old balls" hahahaha


----------



## DukeHJ (Sep 19, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## dalewood (Sep 19, 2010)

if you look at 2:26 guy has blue balls


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. hahaha...thats a big ball sack!


----------

